# Shimano Deore LX 3/9-fach ST-M570 Schalt/Bremshebel



## miku81 (14. Januar 2014)

Shimano Deore LX 3/9-fach ST-M570 Schalt/Bremshebel

http://www.ebay.de/itm/131092315941?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649


----------

